# trailer mods



## skloak (Nov 23, 2011)

here are some mods i have done to my trailer.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 24, 2011)

Good idea with the step, I think ill do something like that!


----------



## Greer (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks great. Gotta love them zip ties. I like that step too. Could you post a few more pictures of the step? Thanks.


----------



## skloak (Nov 24, 2011)

greer, ill try and get some more pics tomorrow


----------

